# You are no longer "cool" when...



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You are no longer "cool" when ...

- You find yourself listening to talk radio.

-The pattern on your shorts and couch match.

-You think Tragically Hip is when a middle-aged
man gets a new sports car, hair piece and a 20
year old girlfriend.

-You criticize the kids of today for their
satanic suicide inducing music, forgetting that
you rocked to Alice Cooper and Black Sabbath.

-You call the police on a noisy party next
door instead of grabbing beer and joining it.

-You turn down free tickets to a rock concert
because you have to work the next day.

-When grass is something that you cut, not
cultivate.

-When jogging is something you do to your
memory.

- All the cars behind you turn on their
headlights.

-You remember the "Rolling Stones" as a rock
group not a corporation.

-You bought your first car for the same price
you paid for your son's new running shoes.

-You actually ASK for your father's advice.

-When someone mentions surfing, you picture
waves and a surf board.


Note* If moderators find any of this inapproaite please edit it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

lol...thats funny :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*More jokes*

If you came upon Bill Clinton struggling in a
raging river, and you had a choice between
rescuing him or taking a prize-winning
photograph, what shutter speed would you use?



The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide
your sources

Albert Einstein


Have you ever noticed.. anybody going slower
than you is an idiot. And anyone going faster
is a maniac!

George Carlin


Diet Coke (noun)

A drink you buy at the convenience store to go
with a half pound bag of peanut M&M's


I married Miss Right. I just didn't know her 
first name was Always. 


How does the guy who drives the snowplow
get to work?


What should you do when you see
an endangered animal that is eating
an endangered plant?


Indians discovered Columbus.


Note* Moderators any of this is inapproapiate please edit it out*


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, those are great.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

ROFLMAO! Too funny, keep them coming!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

man those are funny


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Have you ever noticed.. anybody going slower
> than you is an idiot. And anyone going faster
> is a maniac!
> 
> George Carlin


hahah...that is so true


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> What should you do when you see
> an endangered animal that is eating
> an endangered plant?


be too confused to do anything, or im so stupid i would be like, GET AWAY FROM THE PLANT!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, those are great mp!! george carlin is awesome


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> haha, those are great mp!! george carlin is awesome


Off Topic but.... I am currently reading his "When will Jesus bring the Pork Chops" It is *Hilarious!*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

HaHaHa... 

I dont get it.

I must be old..


JK


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol, cool, MP
Dave, you're showing your back!


----------

